# KA24DE Swap



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

Has anyone swapped the KA24DE out of the (I think) 93 to 97 Altima or Maxima into the B13? I was thinking of trying to find a junkyard one and make it a long-term project.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know how well the FWD transmission would fit in the Sentra, but if you can make it RWD it would be a pretty fun car to drive. I've been told that a VQ engine would fit if you're going to make it RWD, though.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Maximas didn't come with KA24DE's...or any 4 cyl. engine. They were used in the Altima from 93-01.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't plan on going through the pain of making it a RWD. I couldn't remember if the Maxima's came with it or not. Either way, has anyone done this swap and if so what is needed?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

i r teh noobz said:


> I don't know how well the FWD transmission would fit in the Sentra, but if you can make it RWD it would be a pretty fun car to drive. I've been told that a VQ engine would fit if you're going to make it RWD, though.


Haha... yeah cause fitting a rwd trans in would be easier? The ka24 im sure fits in there. But i dont think anyone has does it. Most people do sr20de/t or VE swaps in there fwd cars.

And the VQ fits if its FWD, not rwd. If rear drive im sure you'd have to cut the firewall and the floor boards. Do you know what RWD and FWD means? Seems that you have them backwards.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

well it sucks to hear that no one on the forums has done it but i guess it will be unique. 

What do ya think I might need for the swap...of course engine, transmission, ECU, custom motor mounts, custom cross-members...anything else you can think of?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Shift linkage, shifter, clutch kit, flywheel, etc..


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I shouldn't need the clutch kit and flywheel if I get the KA's transmission, right?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

silver93sentra said:


> I shouldn't need the clutch kit and flywheel if I get the KA's transmission, right?


Yeah if your going with a manual transmission you will.


----------



## DA6GSR (May 5, 2005)

let me know what you find out about this swap. I am actually looking into it also. I will be doing it with an automatic though.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm looking at doing it for a manual.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

DA6GSR said:


> let me know what you find out about this swap. I am actually looking into it also. I will be doing it with an automatic though.


Your not going to find alot if any info. Its not a common swap. I think personally it would be pretty sweet. Cause its not your average SR swap. I think if you swapped a 2.4L with some bolt ons it would be pretty quick.



silver93sentra said:


> I'm looking at doing it for a manual.


Should be a nice change  

1.6L - 115hp < 2.4L 150hp


----------

